# Radio Reboot Issue Solved ?



## 12bluecruze (Dec 17, 2013)

After many months of this issue we may have it solved.
It all started over 8 months ago. The radio would reboot and sometimes along with it the power steering went out, (Its electronic) and many times the service stability light would come on.
At times breaking as I left my driveway correlated with it. My dealer has been great. They replaced the Radio as a customer satisfaction issue as my warranty expired during the time I was trying to isolate this intermittent issue. 

After the radio was replaced it was fine for months, then recently out of nowhere it happened again. I looked on this site and saw where some dealer was pursuing the battery accessory connections.
This made sense as I saw this a s a systemic electrical issue, especially after the the radio was replaced. The latest recurrence was happening about every 30 to 60 seconds. It was bad. 
I lifted the hood and began tugging on all the battery accessory wires, I also opened the fuse box under the hood and pushed on all fuses. It has not happened again in over 3 weeks. 

In the meantime I called the dealer and they had me bring it in again. They checked for excessive voltage drops across the battery accessory connections. They reported that the harness was likely the issue with the high voltage drops. I take in Thursday as the parts had to be ordered. As it turns out the radio will power down if it sees a significant voltage drop to protect itself. It appears the positive battery accessory harness is defective and causing this issue. (these multiple connections feed all the cars accessories and electronic systems. We will see once the cables are replaced. In the meantime its still not failing..... so did tugging on those connections temporarily correct it? Only time will tell. In the end, most late model automobiles are very complex with electronically controlled engines, brakes, antilock brakes, stability control, air bag systems, OnStar, Satellite, etc Whats important is to treat the dealer and the parent company with respect and calmly explain the issue to them and how much you love the car otherwise. I did this and I am very pleased with GM and my dealer. They are working to make it right. This site is an excellent site to communicate issues to the dealer and to corporate HQ. Thanks to all who have shared their Cruze radio issues that helped me get on the right track. Besides this frustrating issue, I really love this car! Happy New Year!


----------



## babyfish64 (Jan 5, 2014)

I also was having problems like you and took it in today. I had video taped the radio and the flashing on the dashboard so that they didn't think I was crazy. At first all of these things did not happen, but the mechanic was pulling it back out to give it to me and when he turned the steering wheel all the lights came on and the radio started blinking. They repaired the frayed wires in the electronic brake control module harness. Thank God for the extended warranty that I purchased with the car. I hope this is the answer because I love my Cruze. Thanks to this forum because I was able to provide the mechanic with some possibilities as to what could be wrong and I think that helped as well.


----------

